# Any Non-English Speaker Designer?



## Sunnybeach (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi, I have been in Australia for 3 years.
I'm still struggling with getting a job even though I got a partner visa.
I can get a designer job in where my language is spoken easily.
But I would like to challenge in local, Australian environment.
I have been unemployed for 1 month already.
Please advise.


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi there!

Did you have any success in your job search?


----------

